
iFixIt: MacBook Pro 15“ Touch Bar 2018 Teardown - zdw
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Touch+Bar+2018+Teardown/111478
======
mtmail
closely related to the 13" teardown
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17545251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17545251)

------
sand500
Is there a non-video version of this?

